# Progress of Treatment for Mites... my Rigby



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Not sure where to post this.. I thought it might be interesting to see the improvement in my new little friend
Mr. Rigby (he's acquired all kinds of nicknames.. my husband tends to call him Big Rig!)
This is just after treatment one in April (his 'gotcha' day):



And today! He's had 4 treatments. He still has evidence of mites on his feet and a bit on his face. I'd like to believe he looks healthier.. and more handsome!




I think he might have something awry with his beak... I'm hoping it will be ok once the mites have gone. He eats and eats, but he spills (not tosses out, more like drops) a lot of his food... anyone have experience with this?

Thanks for looking at this... I think he's getting better... he still seems a bit fragile to me, though.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Awww, Big Rig is such a handsome little fella and sorry he's having mite problems. He does seem improved significantly on the last 2 photos and I hope to see a full recovery very soon. Good job on his treatment, Judy!:hug:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings I think he's getting better some as well.hopefully soon those pesky varmits will be gone.Blessings and keep us posted.:albino:


----------



## Spangle (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes, we inherited one with serious mite damage and after treatment she returned to a fully functioning bird, able to fly and everything. She was so bad, her flight feathers had all fallen out. Her beak was a mess and that came right, too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Rigby is looking good! Hopefully the mites will be gone soon.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Rigby is looking much better, Judy.

I'm sure that once the mites are completely eradicated and he's back to 100%, he'll become more adept at handling his food.

I'll be looking forward to the next update on Rigby's progress! *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Rigby has really started to show improvement! I'm so glad he's feeling better and I'm sure that under your care, he'll be just fine in no time! :clap: 

Thanks for the update and I'll be looking forward to seeing how he does! :fingerx:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Judy, sorry I missed your post on getting Rigby! Late congrats on the handsome little guy. Pretty colors . I'm sure with your care he'll be all better asap!


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you for all the support!

NEW WRINKLE: Today is Rigg's last dose of oral ivermectin. As he still has evidence of mites, I called his vet to let him know. He said the mites should have been gone by now and he'd like to see him... so off we go this afternoon to the walk in clinic. I also feel like Rigby is just not well... his breathing is a bit harder than I'd like and well, it wouldn't be surprising if he isn't quite feeling his best, given his previous situation. So, I'm glad we are seeing the vet.
:nono: So, some off topic whining... my little schnauzer girl Lucy is not well and has to go to the vet, too. She has been glued to my side... she does this when she's under the weather... so I was up during the night with her. She has a history of digestive issues, so her tummy probably hurts. But she is eating and drinking, so hopefully we caught this early.
Done whining... just thinking good thoughts about my feathered and furry friends ... 
Thanks for listening!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your Rigby hasn't been feeling well despite the mite situation being more under control. Regarding the food, if he is currently a clumsy eater and is having problems in picking the seeds and eating them, if you haven't done so already, you can try offering him soft leafy greens and egg food for the much needed extra nourishment.

I hope the vet visits go well for both Rigby and Lucy. I'm wishing them a steady and full recovery. :hug:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Judy, I'm sorry to hear about the situation with both Rigby and Lucy . I hope that the vet visits make them both well again asap. :hug:


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope the vet trip goes well for Rigby and Lucy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Judy,

Best wishes for both Rigby and Lucy.
I'll be looking forward to your update. :hug:*


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

RThanks, Faerybee, RavensGryf, Pegg and Aluz!

Vet report for Rigby today: When I told the vet about Rigby's hard breathing, he cleaned his nose with tweezers... got a bunch of dried skin and ? from his nose, which should help.
- the beak problem... his beak is inflamed looking (once he scraped it a bit).. as a result of the mites burrowing... Like Aluz, he recommended upping his veggies and egg food, which I will do! He said his beak is probably tender.
- He gave Rigby an injection of ivermectin. The mites are greatly improved, but should have been gone, so he switched from oral to an injectable. If not better in 2 weeks, we go back.
Poor little Riggs!! H e was a trooper while at the vet. He is now napping!


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

So sorry Rigby is still giving some worry. Do hope the vet can sort out what's happening and put it right now. Good wishes to him and to Lucy too and they get back to health very quickly. Good luck!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Poor sweet little Rigby.
I do hope the ivermectin injection will take care of the mite problem so he doesn't have to have another shot. 
I'm still rather surprised he didn't have you use spot-on ivermectin treatement to begin with, but as he is the Avian Vet, I'm sure he had his reasons.

Please keep us updated on Rigby's progress and pictures are always requested! *


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Faerybee... re: Spot on ivermectin... I was surprised, too, as I've read this is the common treatment (standard of care?) and even sold over the counter in some countries? My vet, who is not yet board certified in avian vet. medicine, but working toward that, says he was taught that this method can be toxic and has seen it be so. I thought with the proper dilution, it was ok... he prefers oral to topical, so there we are. 
He says that though the topical is used by many very experienced and proficient avian vets, it just isn't his preferred method of administration.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

My goodness, poor little Rigby! I can't wait to see his pics when he's all healed up!!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Aww poor Rigby.I truly hope he recovers real soon.sending him comforting prayers to him.blessings and keep us posted.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor little Rigby! Hopefully soon, with the injection, those nasties will clear right up! :fingerx: 

I'm sure each day, he feels better than the last :thumbsup:

I hope Lucy is just fine, too!

Thanks for the update


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Continued good healing vibes coming your way for little Rigby and Lucy :fingerx:


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

The encouragement and support you all share means much to me. I've never had a rescue budgie before and I hope I can help him feel better and have a great life with Ms Oscarlynn! He seems pretty darn tired tonite.. he had a very hard day.
(Lucy's appointment with her vet is tomorrow.. she's doing ok.. just very anxious).
Thanks again, everybody.. !!


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

I also hope he gets free of the mites with the treatments. He looks like he will be ok, Nice looking little bird. Nice expression on his face. Rather likeable.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please let us know how Lucy is doing after her vet appointment as well, Judy.

Best wishes to your little girl. :hug:*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Rigby couldn't have asked for a better and more dedicated owner than you.
And while he is currently not feeling very well, once he gets fully healed and you see his happy personality shining through, this will more than make up for all the extra work and worries during the healing process.
There is this special understanding I have seen in rescued pet birds, in their own way they know we are there to make their lives better and to help nursing them back to full health. And after this is accomplished, for as long as we have them, they will always show their gratitude in their own special way and the reward we get from them far outweighs all that we have done and continue to do for them.

We are all rooting for Rigby's full recovery. I hope Lucy's vet visit goes well and she is soon feeling better.


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Poor little Rigby, he is having to go through some horrible events. I do hope this is the last of the grotty stuff and he can start climbing that hill on the other sunny side of the valley. Keeping wings crossed for the brave little fellow. And for Lucy and you too. Strong healing vibes coming your way for all of you.


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

You guys are the best!! Riggs is eating celery leaves at the moment. His egg for his egg food is cooling. He is still scared silly of me.. even with millet in my hand. We are going so slowly.. I think he must have been mishandled or even not handled at all.
Thanks for caring about Lucy Loo.... Her visit with her regular vet, Dr. Emily Wynne confirmed my opinion... pain causing her anxiety and distress. Back to rice and chicken broth (and I'll add pumpkin) for her. Recheck via phone on Monday with vet, will probably add some meds for her digestive system... She seems slightly better today and she actually slept (which means I did too!) last night..
Thanks again, everybody.


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

aluz said:


> Rigby couldn't have asked for a better and more dedicated owner than you.
> And while he is currently not feeling very well, once he gets fully healed and you see his happy personality shining through, this will more than make up for all the extra work and worries during the healing process.
> There is this special understanding I have seen in rescued pet birds, in their own way they know we are there to make their lives better and to help nursing them back to full health. And after this is accomplished, for as long as we have them, they will always show their gratitude in their own special way and the reward we get from them far outweighs all that we have done and continue to do for them.
> 
> We are all rooting for Rigby's full recovery. I hope Lucy's vet visit goes well and she is soon feeling better.


Aluz, thank you from the bottom of my heart for this message. I feel a different connection with Rigby than I have with any of my others; not a better one, just a different one. He is so afraid, but lets me care for his needs as if he DOES know I'm helping. It's hard to explain. He doesn't do that with my hubby and that's unusual. My birds have all liked Patrick and don't bite him like they do me. (Rigby bit him really hard the other day during med time, though).
Thanks again for the message.. as usual, it seems completely spot on.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that Lucy is doing well and I hope she continues to do so :hug: 

Sounds like Rigby is getting absolutely spoiled! He will no doubt continue to improve


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

jrook said:


> Aluz, thank you from the bottom of my heart for this message. I feel a different connection with Rigby than I have with any of my others; not a better one, just a different one. He is so afraid, but lets me care for his needs as if he DOES know I'm helping. It's hard to explain. He doesn't do that with my hubby and that's unusual. My birds have all liked Patrick and don't bite him like they do me. (Rigby bit him really hard the other day during med time, though).
> Thanks again for the message.. as usual, it seems completely spot on.


You're most welcome! I know exactly the feeling you have described and this connection is truly something to be cherished and it sets up the foundations for a good bond to grow and solidify. 
I have felt it from all of my rescued budgies, some expressed it more openly than others and it's true they all have this in common. 
My now departed Tito was the epitome of this special understanding and connection.

I'm glad your Lucy is a feeling a bit better. I hope she will be back to 100% soon and Rigby too!


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Update for Rigby: We (well, HE) had the ivermectin injection two weeks ago and he still has ickies on his feet.. darn it. We are seeing the vet again tomorrow.
Here are a couple of photos from yesterday and I think he's looking better and ever so handsome 

His beak looks a bit funny, I think.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Judy, 

Rigby looks much better! What a gorgeous little boy  

I'm glad he's progressing well even though he's going to have to see the vet again given the severity of the case. Hopefully he's rid of all the nasty pests in no time! :fingerx:

Thanks for the update, he's such a handsome boy!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Not only does your Rigby looks so much better, but he also seems happier from this latest set of pics!  
Here's to a continued recovery for your boy and to the full eradication of the mites!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Progress*

If you haven't done so already, a little oil like coconut oil or any cooking oil, Will sooth the sore tootsies and smoother anything left of those nasty critters.
I like to use this for some special one on one time with our guys , when my full attention is just for them. Things are looking much better.
:Love birds: Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## SecretiveFish (Mar 22, 2016)

I am sorry to see that the injection did not clear up the mites! Rigby looks so much healthier though, and I hope that the next step takes care of them for good. He is such a gorgeous little guy. :blue pied: :001_wub:

How is your dog doing? Vet bills seem to run in streaks... I took two budgies in for a well check, then the next week had to take a dog in for cracked/infected toe nail, then the next week that same dog had an emergency episode of bloat!


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Poor little Rigby! I've had poison ivy, mosquito bites, and hives all at the same time before, and I was seriously considering getting the cheese grater out! His beak and feet must be so itchy and sore!

I'm glad he's improving so quickly . He's a _very_ handsome little boy. If you haven't already, I'd start putting some oil (coconut, olive, etc.) on his beak and feet like Jo Ann suggested. Plus, it should help heal and moisturize, which will help protect him from any mites that aren't smothered to death by the oil.

Oh, and I didn't know you got yourself a little rescue. Guess I'll have to dig through your posts, then.

I definitely feel for you, Judy and SecretiveFish. If it's not one thing, it's another. In the past couple of months, Samantha's had a ruptured preen gland, Charlie's abdominal cavity has filled with fluid, I had to clip Pollo's nails, Lara has become morbidly obese, Teddy (dog) has to have a tooth removed, and Abby, our little chihuahua, has to go to Toronto for an ECG because she has a severe arrhythmia.


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

First... I want to say Rigby's vet visit went really well! The stuff on his feet, after examination, was not active mites. The vet removed the dry, icky, itchy stuff and, as you all recommended, put a bit of oil on his little feet. They look pink and pretty now! We'll follow up on the oil.
-Dr. Schrag noted how much better he looks and how vibrant and healthy his feathers and eyes look! (I loved that part). He thinks he's not much older than 12 to 18 months. He looked older with all his mites and nutritional issues.
- Rigby can begin being introduced to Oscar in about 12 days time. He recommended waiting for 30 days after the injection to ensure all mites are gone. I can hardly wait.
-He said Rigg's beak was damaged from the mites, but looks very healthy to him now (not to me so much). I'm going to keep an eye on his beak.

Thanks again for being interested and supportive!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Judy,

I'm so glad to hear Rigby's vet visit went well today and the problem with his feet was not active mites! :2thumbs:
Even though the mites did damage to Rigby's beak, in time the damaged part will grow out - the same way your fingernails grow. When Pedro's beak was cracked, it took a few months for it to grow out but now it looks nice and perfect again. 

Best wishes! :hug:*


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Again, thanks to you all for your interest in my little guy!
-Starling Wings... Thanks for your words. Riggs says there is a certain little princess that caught his eye and when he's all well, he'd like to meet her. hmy:
-Aluz.. I think he looks happier too and he's more 'chatty and chirpy' now. 
-JoAnn.. as usual, words of wisdom. Thanks. I'm looking forward to when spending time with him seems positive to him.
-Secretive Fish.. thanks for asking about Lucy. We had to go back to the vet with her ($$, I know!!) for blood work and meds. She's better, but not back to her normal self. She does NOT have pancreatitis, which is common in schnauzers. That is a relief. You've had some tough times, too!
-Robyn.. wow, you've been through it.. all of you! Rigby is my little rescue friend. Thanks for the oil suggestion.
-FaeryBee... thanks for your support. That makes sense about his beak. It certainly is healthier than it was. I'm still watching it, though.

Thanks, everyone... TB is great!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sure he'll be well very soon, Judy! I'm so glad the mites the vet scraped off were not active! :clap:

Mallorn is flattered and wishes little Rigby all the best 

Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Aw, I'm glad he's improved so much, and that it was just nasty old skin on his feet, rather than mites. I found your introductory thread on him, and sadly, a lot of budgies are kept in the same terrible conditions as he was originally in. That's why I think humans should need to have a license to keep animals.

Hopefully he'll quickly become a confident, active little social butterfly. It took Alice forever to start chattering, playing, exploring, and socializing, but then again, she was suffering from pretty severe PTSD. She only just started coming out of the cage to play on Thursday.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wow great news Judy ! I'm so glad Rigby's ordeal with mites is finally coming to an end. Also that must have been a relief to hear his feet did not have an active mite infection, and he is all cleaned up and handsome. He sure is looking more confident again .


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very glad the last vet visit went well, Rigby is practically fully rid of the mites and there is a noticeable improvement on his overall condition and happiness, of course. It's great that very soon he will get to meet Oscarlynn!


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Some update photos from today. We are almost ready to start introducing him to Oscarlynn. They certainly have been calling to each other. I think tomorrow we will put Rigby in the dining room and Oscar in the living room for a while... just to start. Rigby remains pretty fearful, but have to say, less intense in his reactions.. Which is good.




and this one, just to show you his beak:


And Ms. Oscarlynn, full of pinnies, waiting to meet Mr. Rigby... finally!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Rigby is looking so good now Judy . Oscarlynn is such a cute thing! I love her 'one' tiny throat spot on her cheek in your sig, and 2 in the pic above . I bet they're anxious to meet!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Rigby is absolutely gorgeous and I'm so glad the mites have cleared up completely! I can't wait to hear what Oscarlynn thinks of him


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Julie... Doesn't Oscar have the silliest little throat spots you've ever seen? :lol::001_tongue:. You are cute! As I look at the gold standard of throat spots in your gorgeous baby! They are spectacular.

Thanks for mentioning that Riggs looks better. His little 'crease' will decrease... he has just been cooped up in a small cage for so long... He is getting out more now and remembering about flying.. so I hope that decreases! He weighs 37g, which the vet says is great. He's gained 1g since the day we got him, and he has a voracious appetite.


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> Rigby is absolutely gorgeous and I'm so glad the mites have cleared up completely! I can't wait to hear what Oscarlynn thinks of him


You know, while he appreciates you saying he is gorgeous, Mr. Riggs is anxious for the Princess to give her opinion. He wants to work on his belly crease a bit before getting that opinion, though.

Really, thanks for saying he is looking good. Fingers crossed that Oscar will value having a friend....:blink::blink:


----------



## Evemarine (May 31, 2016)

Hello!
I'm new, but have very much enjoyed catching up on Rigby's posts  You've done such a fab job caring for him.
Can't wait to see how the introduction goes 
Eve x


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Evemarine said:


> Hello!
> I'm new, but have very much enjoyed catching up on Rigby's posts  You've done such a fab job caring for him.
> Can't wait to see how the introduction goes
> Eve x


Thank you, Eve for your support. I love these little characters, don't you?


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

A photo from today... meant to get Oscar in the photo, but she said no way! I'll get the hubs to try again soon. They are getting along, but Oscar is her same bossy pants self. They are caged separately at night, but out most of the day together.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Lookin' good Mr. Rigby :loveeyes:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Rigby is quite a handsome little fellow! *


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you both.. He's getting more handsome. He seems to molt almost all the time. He looks a little rough due to pinnies. Also, I'm not sure if this is due to his former neglect, but he always seems to have a bit of a 'stressed' look and is often tense. I'm working with him very calmly and he sometimes even allows me to hand feed him millet. Just a few bites, mind you! :001_rolleyes:
I just want him to know he's safe and he can relax.


----------



## Birdbaby (Jun 11, 2016)

He's so handsome!! Love his color! I'm thrilled that the mites are gone


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Are you giving Rigby any supplements, Judy?

You might want to consider trying either Avi Bios or Flourish 
(Flourish is for sick or stressed birds so it may be a good choice)

AviBios Probiotics

Flourish

Does he get Vitamin D3?

Soluvite D*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Rigby is very pretty and I'm so glad the mites have gone! :clap:

Way to go, Rigby!


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi... Not a very good photo, but it does show the little green diva with Mr. Rigby. She wants it her way... all day. :whatever: . No major squabbles and they seem to manage just fine, often perched together or on the playstand thing together. The only thing Oscar is really not prepared to share is food of any type, even if she isn't wanting it herself.


by the way, Faerybee: Thanks for the supplement suggestions. I ordered some Flourish for him. He looks like his head is rough.. like if he were a person, he'd have acne scars or something. Could the mites have done damage like that?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Although mites can definitely damage a budgie's skin to the point where the feather growth isn't as it was prior to mites, I don't believe Rigby's condition was that severe.

I'm thinking of the bad case of mites little Jimmy had when Therm first got him and his face/head feathers are beautiful now. 
I believe with time and a molt the "roughness" of Rigby's face will disappear.*


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you, Faerybee. You know best of all what I worrywart I can be.
:wacko::wacko::tongue:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're very welcome, my friend. *


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Judy, Rigby is looking so handsome now, and is so cute with Oscarlynn. As Deborah said, just wait after a molt or two, he will look good as new. Maybe eventually Oscar will 'allow' Rigby to eat from "her" food dish!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree that soon, Rigby's new feathers will make him look even _more_ handsome! Surely then Miss Oscarlynn won't be able to resist his charm and will even let him share her food


----------

